# Mayday SF 2010



## hassysmacker (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm gonna be there, anyone else?

"In the sunny spring of 2010 join us in celebration of May Day with your black flags hoisted high! We invite everyone from the anti-authoritarian community for an all ages, all body types, all orientations and family friendly gathering in the park.*

--- Dolores Park ---
--- San Francisco ---
--- 3PM to 7PM ---
--- May 1 ---

3:00-4:30 The event will begin with food and drink from Food not Bombs and Arizmendi, face painting, and merriment with tabling from:
AK Press
Bound Together Books
Earth First!
Friendly Fire Collective
Homes Not Jails
Industrial Workers of the World (IWW)
Indybay
Institute for Anarchist Studies
Midnight Special Law Collective
Modesto Anarcho
PM Press
Rad Dad
Rising Tide
Stand Against Sit/Lie and more!

4:30-5:45 Performances including the history of May Day and the world history of anarchism; short speeches by the radical students from at UC Berkeley and SF State University; historical reenactments including a speech from Haymarket; and live music including 40 Thieves .

6:00-7:00 Maypole dance with Reclaiming and anarchist soccer.

7:00 Reclaim The Streets to follow the event.

Shit yeah mayday!**

- UA in the Bay

* Safety people will be easily identifyable at the event by PURPLE BANDANAS. They will include a medic, police liasion, 2 persons experienced in conflict resolution, 3 persons focused on children, and an information person. The bandana does not represent any form of authority and we will not police you. We will do our best to ensure the event is a safe space for our community members, with the acknowledged limitation of being at Dolores Park on any given Saturday.

** Please contact us if you are interested in tabling, serving food, performing in any way, or can think of another way to contribute. Think you have an idea to make this event better? We're very open to shaping the event with others!

[email protected]
www.uainthebay.org"


----------



## Blackout (Apr 28, 2010)

that sounds way sick but i dont think i would make it in time im in new mexico right now


----------



## AshMash (Apr 28, 2010)

Depends on if money appears for me to BART out to the city...currently chillin' in West Oakland.
Sounds like a damn good time though.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll probly go


----------



## hassysmacker (Apr 29, 2010)

Well anyone whose there, feel free to say whats up!


----------

